# Need specific drivers for a compaq laptop on windows xp



## vigetto8 (Oct 1, 2008)

OK, so what i need is some drivers for my new Compaq CQ50-215NR, i used some of the other topics people made but that didn't solve all my problems.... I got the graphics card working, co processor, sound (partial) Ethernet... 

The only way the sound works is if i use the "hot keys" 
(FN + pg up/pg dn) the sound icon wont appear in the task bar.

I also need the drivers for this built in wireless card/chip: 
AR5006 family 802.11abg Wireless NIC

Ive tried "devmgmt.msc" update online but that option isn't there Ive installed something off of the official website but when i tried to run the options for the driver i installed (it was some kind of management program) it always crashed


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

Funny, I just did a thread just like this just yesterday.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/microsoft-support/windows-vista-support/297605-need-help.html
Are you sure you're not the original poster from the other thread (Bmilner)?

Anyway, your post tells me your wireless card is the Atheros one. HP doesn't have any drivers for XP for it.
I looked around and found this:
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/Other-DRIVERS-TOOLS/Others/Atheros-AR5xxx-Series-500107.shtml
The title says 5xxx (meaning all 5000-range cards?) but the description says 5006X, so I'm not sure.
I also checked out a download by Samsung
http://www.samsung.com/uk/support/d...pe=D&vType=R&cttID=1973649&prd_ia_cd=05010400
The inf file indicates AR5006X AR5006G AR5006EGS AR5006EXS, and everything in between, but not AR5006 specifically, so you're free to try it too.

For the sound icon in taskbar, go to control panel (classic view), sound and audio devices. On the volume tab, you should check the "place volume icon on taskbar". Something else to check is right click on taskbar, and look where it says hide inactive icons. Either uncheck that, or pick customize such that the behavior for the audio volume icon is always shown.


----------



## vigetto8 (Oct 1, 2008)

Nope that wasn't me haha, and i tried the first link: drivers.softpedia < this sort of worked when i go into driver management it detects it but there is a ! next to the icon... I put some kind of manager for the wifi but when i try to run the program it freezes on the first tab....  sadly enough i have 2GB of RAM and it isn't even using that much CPU usage it just stops responding.

FIXED: 100% Working


----------



## vigetto8 (Oct 1, 2008)

The samsung driver WORKED YEAH THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH. Now i don't have to go back to windows Vista. need more help: Ok, the WIFI icon appears but, i get this i'm going to try and uninstall all the **** that came with the previous driver from softpedia.

FIXED: 100% Working


----------

